# Dents in worktops



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

I have recently imported a Hymer B510 with various defects, but in better condition than any that a year of searching found in this country. there are various dents in the work surfaces, from items falling out of lockers. To repair, should I go down the path of kitchen repairer, or complete replacement, or do Hymer sell some kind of kit.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Don't know about any sort of repair kit from Hymer or anybody else. I guess you could re-skin the surfaces with Formica as you should be able to buy this on a roll. The other option if you want to update it would be to try to get a Corian type mineral solid surface made up to fit.

Martin


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure where you'd begin with this one, if I were a carpenter, (and you were a lady) sorry, I'd most likely carefully remove the existing Formica with heat to melt the glue, and very sharp tool to get under the edge somewhere unobtrusive, then using the old top as a template carefully as it's brittle as hell make a new top and after cleaning the old glue residue off, use contact adhesive to stick it down.

After writing the above I thought there must be something on Google.

There was this, and some stuff on Youtube


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

On our last van I replaced all tables and work tops. I removed the items from the van then using a contact adhesive I stuck formIca type material on top of existing, then trimmed it,

The original was dark blue marble effect, replaced it with a light colour made an amazing difference.


Roy


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

unika color fill could do the job.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The quality of finish may well depend upon how the edges are finished off and how skilful you are at measuring and cutting the formica.
I doubt (although anything is possible) that you will be able to obtain a replacement formica sheet from Hymer and if you could, I guess it would be pretty expensive.
Try asking at the Hymer club who sometimes come up with astonishing answers. You could also ask some coach-fitters to give you a price which could be less than you imagine for a re-cover rather than replacement.
As a do-it-yourself project, only you know whether you have the skills to match your anticipated results.

It is only a work surface, cover it with a napkin....

Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

rosalan said:


> The quality of finish may well depend upon how the edges are finished off and how skilful you are at measuring and cutting the formica.


Absolutely right Alan. The eye will be drawn to the edges, and if they are not near-perfect it will worry the OP every time he sits down to dinner. 

I would cut the new formica a quarter of an inch too big all the way round. *You will never get it quite perfect if you try to pre-cut to the precise shape.* :roll:

Glue it on as said before and wait for it to cure thoroughly. Then mask off the edges of the table with several layers of Gorilla tape (or similar) and take a surform to the overlapping formica. *Very gently* does it until you are nearly there, shaving off at a 45 degree angle so it looks neat. Finish off with some fairly fine sandpaper (probably about 200 grit) wrapped around a flat wooden block. Just before you are finally satisfied change to 400 grit, which will leave almost a polished surface to the edge. If you want a finely polished edge, use the block again with a bit of hard cloth wrapped tightly round, and dress it with Arm and Hammer toothpaste, or denture cleaner. They contain a very fine abrasive which will polish the edge of the formica . . . and make your arm ache before you have finished!! :lol:

Don't be tempted to use power tools. You can always shave some more off, but putting a bit back is a good trick if you can do it! :roll:

I might stick the new formica straight on top of the old - but difficult to make that decision without seeing it. With sufficient care the edges would look perfectly OK even if the two formicas were different colours. You would have a nifty detail line around the edge of the table.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I had the two tone grey Formica on my last Hymer and I found that Loctite Araldite was a near perfect match for colour and ideal for small dinks and dents. My current Hymer is the two tone blue and that has proved to be more of a problem. 
I have seen in France sticky vinyl that is sold on a 2 meter wide roll, it comes in a variety of colours including clear and opaque. I have toyed with the idea of covering the table with the opaque sort which would keep the colour match for the rest of the surfaces but disguise any repairs. Interested to hear if anyone else has tried this?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

Our technicians have a supply of waxes supplied by http://www.konig-uk.co.uk/ and we melt them in to the dent to achieve where possible a near invisible repair by matching the pattern in the worktop whenever we can but visibility will be determined by the extend of the damage and the colours of waxes available.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have seen someone insert a small compass into hole made where the dent was. Looked OK, I did think about when I had mine, but where the table was damaged a compass would have looked out of place.

http://www.idsurfaces.co.uk/

Is where I got my Formica from.

Roy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> I had the two tone grey Formica on my last Hymer and I found that Loctite Araldite was a near perfect match for colour and ideal for small dinks and dents. My current Hymer is the two tone blue and that has proved to be more of a problem.
> I have seen in France sticky vinyl that is sold on a 2 meter wide roll, it comes in a variety of colours including clear and opaque. I have toyed with the idea of covering the table with the opaque sort which would keep the colour match for the rest of the surfaces but disguise any repairs. Interested to hear if anyone else has tried this?


I have used the non sticky French vinyl, but not to cover a dent.

One of our tables had such a slippery surface that you couldn't cut a well cooked spud in half without the plate skidding across the table.

The vinyl has a much more "sticky" surface and has done the job well. I glued it on with wide double sided tape and trimmed off the excess around the edges with a sharp knife held at 45 degrees. The job was done in France and I intended to make a better fist of it when we got home, but it's quite neat and looks fine, so it has become permanent.

Dave


----------

